# Subs ,Salt Drivers, Walk Work Force Needed



## TovarSnow (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking for* subs *with* plow trucks*, *skids*,* loaders*. All zero Tolerance commercial sites in the Chicago land area.

If you have a CDL we have a driver position open for you all areas wanted.

Sidewalk crews wanted for all areas!!!!

Come operate our brand new equipment experienced operators wanted!!!!
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

[email protected]


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just want to chime in here. I've subbed for them for a few years. Good company to work for. Money's always on time, and if there's ever a problem the girls in the office are good about getting it straightened out quickly. Lots of nice, big, Chicago Public school lots too.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Agreed. Top notch company from top to bottom.


----------

